# When does it stop.



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I'm not getting any better at all, I am getting worse. A couple of people have pointed this out to me. It's excruciating and it's escalating. I read other people's posts and they are on the road to healing albeit some big pot holes in the way, but I don't even feel like my car is out of park and into drive yet. 

Everyone keeps saying time heals this and time heals that, but I am doing worse than I was before! Now I have trouble walking because I'm rather disoriented a lot. I wish I was being comical here but it's like being in a foggy dream - is there any medical term for this... should I be seeing a doctor?

Since Ive mentioned it, I hate to sound like a child but my mom keeps threatening if she doesn't see any improvement she's going to get the doctor to make a house call! Wth is the doctor gonna do for me, stitch up my broken heart? That's putting so much pressure on me it just makes me want to give up.

What is the reality here. Should I go see someone, what would they even do for me? What else should I be doing? I feel like I have been trying a lot and not seeing anything come of it.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

caught: One of the many things that helped me get out of my way, was a type of group therapy. I also did not want to allow the pain more time than necessary. So I worked my butt off reading, sharing, crying, exercising, loving my dog and family, and playing my PS3 games.

Another words, yes I felt but I got busy. Still went through the pain and it does come back but not as deep.

Good Luck!


----------



## mrmonnet (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going through the same thing. My wife told me point blank that she doesn't want to work it out. I admit that my bitterness that I was holding onto in the past really hurt her, but it makes me upset to read comments that just say move on, you'll find another, etc. They make it sound so easy. I have a 2 year old son and I know that this will immensely affect him in the future.


----------

